# Home Depot purchased power tools...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Curious, how many of you have purchased power tools at Home Depot 
that have failed from normally great manufacturers 
(Bosch, DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Skill, Hilti, etc...)?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll go first: 
DeWalt Compressor. Garbage. 

(Meanwhile, DeWalt stuff purchased at other stores, worked fine)


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Dewalt Recip Saw


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I've had just as many powertools fail from tool stores as I have had from the depot....I think I've had just as good service from the depot too...sad eh?


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

Ditto



Inner10 said:


> I think I've had just as many powertools fail from tool stores as I have had from the depot....I think I've had just as good service from the depot too...sad eh?


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> I think I've had just as many powertools fail from tool stores as I have had from the depot....I think I've had just as good service from the depot too...sad eh?


 
That depends, was the service good? then, :thumbsup: good for you. If not, yes, that would be sad. :sad:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Great Service at HD, but I''d rather have tools that I DIDN'T "have to" return. 

Keep the service (and the down production time, and the travel back and forth from the store, and the waiting time to have my tool back, etc..) and give me the reliable tool that requires nothing but an outlet or a charged battery and the flip of an on/off switch to get it going. 

:thumbsup:

I don't expect every tool to function perfectly, but I also don't expect every tool (even from different manufacturers) to malfunction 100% of the time from a particular store.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gen, I agree.

But my last 2 broken tools I've had a freaking battle trying to get them fixed properly and ended up calling the manufacturer and having to get the Rep involved.

At the depot its always been a case of "uhhh, this broke I bought it xx/xx/xx"...ok do you have your receipt? "no..." did you buy it here "I think so...or maby another home depot" Ok heres a new one next time hang on to your receipt.

Gen, are you saying that tools from the depot are built cheaper then tools sold elsewhere with the same model #? Like what Wal-Mart tries to do?

I see no correlation between stuff that breaks from the depot and stuff that breaks from other stores.

Everyone wants something to never break, but that is unrealistic, therefore good companies really shine when it comes to service time, thats why I have alot of Hilti gear they have sweeeeeet service. A big tool store in Ottawa took a long time to repair one of my tools and I was a little upset and said "sorry I'm just use to a 4 day turnover from Hilti...his response was "no one can ever compete with their service".


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

I guess I have either been lucky or I take good care of my tools....from what I see out in the field, a LOT of guys leave their stuff out in the elements, never maintain anything, and just throw 'em in the truck at the end of the day. Then get pissed when they don't work.


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I just picked up that small 1 gal DeWalt compressor for 119$. I ran the break in like it stated in the om, I just haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Has anyone else picked up one of these? If so how do you like it?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Has anyone else picked up one of these? If so how do you like it?


I got the little one with the nailgun for 180.

I have it in my basement hooked up to a 6 gallon tank to operate air tools occasionally. Ok so I'm very abusive to it and it just won't quit!:laughing:

...Takes along time to bring the big tank up to pressure!


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Inner10 said:


> Gen, I agree.
> 
> But my last 2 broken tools I've had a freaking battle trying to get them fixed properly and ended up calling the manufacturer and having to get the Rep involved.
> 
> ...


Yes. They are built cheaper by manufacturers of HD's choosing, outside of the normal source of the manufacturer. 





> I see no correlation between stuff that breaks from the depot and stuff that breaks from other stores.


I've never had problems with stuff I've bought at other stores. 
Only products from HD (I'm talking power tools).
It's not just coincidence because other's have experienced similar issues. 






> Everyone wants something to never break, but that is unrealistic, therefore good companies really shine when it comes to service time, thats why I have alot of Hilti gear they have sweeeeeet service. A big tool store in Ottawa took a long time to repair one of my tools and I was a little upset and said "sorry I'm just use to a 4 day turnover from Hilti...his response was "no one can ever compete with their service".


I've never heard of Hilti stuff breaking down (outside of normal wear and tear). They definitely build great products. Now that HD has started to sell them, let's see what happens.

I'd rather pay a few dollars more and have the best product that a manufacturer can produce. It's a lot cheaper than production down time. 

I "don't" expect Bosch products to fail prematurely. 
But the one time something did, I had a "no questions asked" response. 
I love that. That's why I have no problem in paying extra for a Bosch product. 

I "used to" pay extra for DeWalt. 
But I've been burned too many times. 
New line introduction lemon problems I could deal with.
But again, it was their customer service (or lack thereof) that has turned me away from DeWalt no matter how great their future products will be. 
I do have a romantic attachment to them (I love their old drills and 18V group). For that, I hope they can turn their company around.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

Renegade 1 LI said:


> I just picked up that small 1 gal DeWalt compressor for 119$. I ran the break in like it stated in the om, I just haven't had a chance to try it out yet. Has anyone else picked up one of these? If so how do you like it?



I have the 2 gallon that is pretty much the same and haven't had any problems with it over the past year. I saw some cabinet guys on a job last year using that 1 gallon and I was surprised how quiet it was.


----------



## piercekiltoff (May 28, 2009)

I know that the pumps a homeowner can buy from HD are made by the same guys who make the pumps I buy from wholesalers. However, the HD pumps are definitely cheapened - they seem to last about 5 years, then they're toast one way or another. Of course, I might also chalk this up to bad installation practices of the home owners, but you can visually see the difference in materials.

On the tool side of things - I've made a habit of buying the big box's own brand, and that's worked out well for me. For example, a service truck I own has a lot of Ryobi items in it. However, I don't use this stuff on a 10 hour a day basis. For things like wire crimpers/cutters, pipe wrenches, pvc shears, etc - I go to my wholesaler and buy Rigid and other high end lines. I could buy cheap pipe wrenches at HD, but I could also buy Craftsman instead of Snapon.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

piercekiltoff said:


> I know that the pumps a homeowner can buy from HD are made by the same guys who make the pumps I buy from wholesalers. However, the HD pumps are definitely cheapened - they seem to last about 5 years, then they're toast one way or another. Of course, I might also chalk this up to bad installation practices of the home owners, but you can visually see the difference in materials.
> 
> On the tool side of things - I've made a habit of buying the big box's own brand, and that's worked out well for me. For example, a service truck I own has a lot of Ryobi items in it. However, I don't use this stuff on a 10 hour a day basis. For things like wire crimpers/cutters, pipe wrenches, pvc shears, etc - I go to my wholesaler and buy Rigid and other high end lines. I could buy cheap pipe wrenches at HD, but I could also buy Craftsman instead of Snapon.


A good example is of DeWalt's 3100 Pressure Washer. 

Non-Home Depot models have CAT pumps (excellent pumps).

Home Depot models have generic DeWalt "branded" pumps which (I've heard) suck.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I've never heard of Hilti stuff breaking down (outside of normal wear and tear). They definitely build great products. Now that HD has started to sell them, let's see what happens.


They break, like everything, but get serviced FAST.

Around here Hilti is only sold right from the manufacturer, and they track all serial numbers of everything to reduce theft.

I heard that the Hilti outlets inside the Home Depots wern't doing so well, but that was hear-say.

To answer your original question, I have not noticed any difference between HD products and thoes sold at other tool stores...but then again I never looked that closely.

That being said we are in different industries and mostlikely use/abuse different tools in different ways.



> For things like wire crimpers/cutters, pipe wrenches, pvc shears, etc - I go to my wholesaler and buy Rigid and other high end lines.


Pierce, if you don't mind me asking whats so great about the ridgid pipe wrenches? Is it just the hardness of the steel jaws? I've only used a pipe wrench about 5 times in my entire life and it seems like one of the simplest tools knows to man. How does a ridgid ($120) compare to a SuperEgo ($60) to a no name ($15)?


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

I've never had an abnormal problem with power tools bought from HD. I hear the rumor alot but I don't think manufacturers are going to make a "cheaper" product then the normal line just for HD.

The misconseption about quality comes from volume. When a manufacturer sells at HD they sell 10x more units then before the sold at HD. It stands to reason that if total sales increase 10x then the amount of defective tools will increase proportionally. Since people will always complain about the negative more then they praise the positive...we see proportionally more complaints.

I have bought alot of stuff from HD. Corded drills, battery tools, mixing drills, miter saws, table saws, circ. saws, flush cut saws, abrasive saws, grinders, 5" and 6" orbitals, routers, etc. I've never had an issue with any of it that wasn't operator error.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I haven't really noticed any difference, except for the fact that many of the HD tools are not the same model numbers as some of the other stores. Dewalt makes a ton of different 18v drills. hammer, 2 speed, 3 speed, etc. Many of the ones at the depot are the cheaper models. The cost also reflects this. Usually the only tools I get from the depot and lowes are on the clearance rack, so I take my chances for half price. I purchase a lot of tools from Ebay now. Especially blades and bits.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

Warren said:


> I haven't really noticed any difference, except for the fact that many of the HD tools are not the same model numbers as some of the other stores. Dewalt makes a ton of different 18v drills. hammer, 2 speed, 3 speed, etc. Many of the ones at the depot are the cheaper models. The cost also reflects this.


 
Correct....this does happen. But no one is hiding anything. the consumer must make sure they are buying the correct product by checking model numbers. HD sells several Dewalt drill kits that come with standard batteries....NOT the XRP batteries. The package doesn not say "XRP" but I'm sure a customer bought the kit expecting something else. Is that Dewalts fault....I don't think so. 

In my experience....if model numbers are the same store to store, then the product will be the same.

Plus, HD gets cheaper prices because of the sheer volume they buy from manufacturers. If someone was going to buy 1000 widgits from me for full price, i'd sell to them. If HD was going to buy 50,000 widgets for a reduced price...i'd sell to them too. Obviously HD can transfer that reduced price to the consumer and hopefully draw in customers and sell all the widgets


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A Festool is a Festool, no matter where you go.

The last big tool purchase at hd was a 10" makita slider. The top, from rail connection up, fell off the base in less than a month. All the castings broke.

F##k cheap tools. I don't have time for them.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hey Inner,
> 
> Notice your posts deleted too?
> 
> Or is it just me?


I think your looking in the wrong thread.....


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*Maybe I am, but right now, I'm feeling a little "mod'd":*

:laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Urban legends and conspiracy theories abound here. Yes, HD and other "Big Box" stores do buy some lower quality versions of tools for their lineup, which is reflected by lower prices. But, if the model numbers match between two stores, you can bet they are identical items. 

I have had a few tools in need of repair over the years, and when calling the factory repair center, they never asked me if mine was a "HD special." I think if they secretly had a cheap line for HD with identical model numbers, it would be a real headache for their techs to figure out which part we need. I can hear it now: "Well, I just need to know where you bought it to see if your router needs the duplex stainless steel bearings with permanent lubrication, or the economy balsawood bearings."

I have heard all the stories about cheapened products. They all seem to be from a "friend of a friend." Or, from a "a guy I know who is a rep of a competing brand." Someone show me some documented proof!


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

yeah, If hd sells cheapened tools, wheres the proof?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Gen, are you thinking of this thread:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/deal-no-deal-68057/index3/

?



> yeah, If hd sells cheapened tools, wheres the proof?


Hugh, see above thread I offering up 20 bucks to 2ndGen if he can give me concrete proof. Feel free to add to the pool.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't like HD but I've never seen ANY proof manufacturers create "cheaper" versions of items to be sold for less. HD's pricing can formulated by....buying in bulk???? Let's see, if each store stocks 3 Milwaukee 12" sliding miter saws, that's A LOT of saws. Don't you think they can just buy the merchandise cheaper in the first place because of quantity?????

There made be items made exclusively for HD that aren't sold anywhere else but that's a whole different ball of wax.

I even saw a thread on this site where a Purdy rep chimed in after there was an accusation of different (lower) quality brushes sold at HD. :no:

Come on guys.....let's just dislike HD for all the _proper _reasons :clap:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Come on guys.....let's just dislike HD for all the _proper _reasons :clap:


Like what? Their highly trained, knowledgable and helpful employees? Their first class quality materials?:jester:

No, I think I'll jump on that bandwagon!:clap:arty:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I find hd to be more convienient than most other stores.

I have never had problems with the quality of their tools.

If they work they work.

I bought a 12" dewalt chop saw for $225 last year I asked the manager for a deal, because I missed the sale . He recognised me and gave me 30% off or something
I have cut about a 1'000'000ft. of 2x6 and 2x4
It still cuts square and works properly. If it blows up tomorrow, I still did ok.

My ridgid worm drive has been going strong for a year or so.
As a matter of fact I| prefer it to my american made mag77.

I even have had great success with the ryobi impact driver.

I am realistic with my tools.
They are not the best name, but if they do the job, they do the job.

The minute I start experiencing unreliable performance, I will figure something else out.
I won't likely ever drink the hilti or festool kool-aid. The payoff doesn't work for me.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Gen, are you thinking of this thread:
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/deal-no-deal-68057/index3/
> 
> ...


 
I'd give $10 IF the tools are the exact same model number.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

http://www.homedepotsucks.org/Top_Home_Depot_Complaints.php

http://www.homedepotsucks.org/Before-You-Go.php

http://advice.thisoldhouse.com/showthread.php?t=3087

http://www.my3cents.com/showReview.cgi?id=558

http://www.tribalwar.com/forums/archive/t-321414-p-2.html


















:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Here you go kiddies!

Enjoy!
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I knew it would happen!

http://festoolownersgroup.com/index.php?topic=5904.0


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

*HD in serial number*

I was told by my Electrical Wholesaler that HD tools are often specially made just for HD. They won't service any tool with the Home Depot branding in the serial number or model number.

You might find a HD in the product or serial number.

Most of my tools I have bought from Home Depot the ones that need to be the best - my shop tools I buy from Summit Tools here in Vancouver.

HD sold me on the Life Time Ridgid warranty and I am putting their little Impact through it's paces. The drill is heavy, and their must be a short somewhere because the handle is melting. It's still works but you can't change a bit with two guys and vice grips.  

Will see just how good their warrranty is once I get a day off to go and return it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Has anyone provided any evidence that the tools are of lower quality than buying from a dealer yet? I don't think anyone has because they are no different than the dealer brands. The same debate used to happen on site in the UK. Worker on site would buy a tool from big brand store and it would go wrong and would blame the store of selling a cheaper version compared to the model he see in the dealer for 1/3rd more money. But when another guy with same tool from a dealer has a problem then it's manufactures fault it's faulty? Goto one of the online parts supplier web sites and see if you can find a Dewalt,Makita,Bosch and so on parts list with HD only spares option. You wont find one because it don't happen. Some of you guys can take your foil hats off.


----------



## ARI001 (Jun 16, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> jeffaah said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously??....Does someone need to bring up Festool in almost EVERY thread?? Festool has nothing to do with this topic. If smaller stores AND Big Box stores carried Festool then it would be relavent. Since that is not the case, Festool is irrelavent in this tool comparison.
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I miss use and abuse mine. They are tools, that is what they were designed to do in Europe. No one has shop space overthere, they are meant to be portable, durable and accurate.

My 12v C-12 has more power than any 18v nicad I have ever used.

And the miter saw thing, it was for 12" saws. I am still not sure wyh they included the Kapex in there. Their biggest complaint was how much it cost.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ARI001 said:


> WarnerConstInc. said:
> 
> 
> > Festool tools are a bit overrated. They are generally underpowered as far as drills go when compared to other manufactures. In a Tools of the Trade sliding miter saw test the Festool rated fourth overall with the top three in order being Bosch, Rigid, and Makita. Festool was followed by Hitachi and Dewalt.
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> That's funny....my shop is the field. For every tool review that lists Festool as inferior to another, you'll find five more that don't. Reviews are just opinions when its all said and done. Let me ask you this.
> 
> How many Festool owners have you EVER read about that are unhappy with their equipment?
> 
> ...


Yeah, way to go!!!:laughing:


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> I was told by my Electrical Wholesaler that HD tools are often specially made just for HD. They won't service any tool with the Home Depot branding in the serial number or model number.
> 
> You might find a HD in the product or serial number.
> 
> ...


 
Could you ask your electrical wholesaler what it is in the serial number we need to look for? It would be nice to distinguish between them.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

BCConstruction said:


> Has anyone provided any evidence that the tools are of lower quality than buying from a dealer yet? I don't think anyone has because they are no different than the dealer brands. The same debate used to happen on site in the UK. Worker on site would buy a tool from big brand store and it would go wrong and would blame the store of selling a cheaper version compared to the model he see in the dealer for 1/3rd more money. But when another guy with same tool from a dealer has a problem then it's manufactures fault it's faulty? Goto one of the online parts supplier web sites and see if you can find a Dewalt,Makita,Bosch and so on parts list with HD only spares option. You wont find one because it don't happen. Some of you guys can take your foil hats off.



You mean, BESIDES the tons of firsthand accounts, 
the former employees speaking out, 
the News exposes & investigations and the links? 

Or I guess that's all part of the Great Conspiracy, huh?

And to believe that a company like Home Depot is incapable of defrauding people is wearing a tin hat.












:laughing:

It's time to wake up handymen!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I will say that I've bought several different name brand tools from HD, only to have to return them for missing screws or bolts in the case or handles. I can't say that I've had any unusual failures after repurchasing the same tools.


Funny story, when I returned my joist drill because of a missing bolt in the handle, the guy from the tool coral says to me "Oh, you're done the job, now you're returning it?" :furious::furious::furious:
"No you  jack-ass, the cashier called you up here to go get me a replacement for this  one so I can go start the job that I should be halfway  done already. Any other smart-ass  questions you need answered?"


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)




----------



## Ross L. Knotts (Nov 18, 2009)

I use a combo of tools daily from HD, Lowes and several other stores. The only difference I have ever noticed is this- My Ryobi drill dissapears from a Job site, it frustrates me a little bit. Might cause me to say a bad word. My Old Millwaukee 18v walks off, someone has to die, the only thing to make it right would be blood atonement. 

I like the cheap toys because they make me money and keep the stomache ulcer from flaring up. HD has "Usually" done me right.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

JumboJack said:


> Prove it............


Hit the links posted here.

Read the stories.

+, "I told you so."

Almost all my HD purchased tools failed prematurely.
(If I were the only one, there'd be no argument here.)

There's your proof.
If real world experiences aren't proof, then what will be?
Did you actually hit the links I posted?

Or did you respond without reading them and what is exposed there?

If you're going to refuse to read to what I posted or even check the links I posted as proof or completely ignore the News Show Expose on Home Depot's dishonest business practices, why do you even bother clicking on the link?


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Cole82 said:


>












:laughing:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


>


:w00t::clap::w00t: WOW, lol just as I was being bugged to come to bed, I scroll down and see this....IRONIC! LOL. That was too much...:w00t::w00t:


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

I guess I have been lucky because all the tools I get from HD & Lowes seem to hold up OK. My guys have no heart for company owned tools & some of them look pretty beat up but still keep on working. Don't get me wrong I purchase tools from industry suppliers as well & I can't think of any problems. Our biggest problems are theft & abuse. In general we buy most of our tools & supplies from supply houses & yards because they offer much better service & delivery terms, HD is for after hours & when you're in a pinch. Me personally I like to fax in or email an order & have it show up on site & not loose loading & unloading a cart full of material. Here in NY & LI labor is a little on the pricey side & I would rather pay guys to work rather than pick up material & tools. I have also found that most legit suppliers will usually meet HD's prices on tools, in fact if I call in an order to certain local vendors they first ask what price they have to meet, I tell them & we have a few laughs & that something you just don't get at the big box stores.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I will say that I've bought several different name brand tools from HD, only to have to return them for missing screws or bolts in the case or handles. I can't say that I've had any unusual failures after repurchasing the same tools.
> 
> 
> Funny story, when I returned my joist drill because of a missing bolt in the handle, the guy from the tool coral says to me "Oh, you're done the job, now you're returning it?" :furious::furious::furious:
> "No you  jack-ass, the cashier called you up here to go get me a replacement for this  one so I can go start the job that I should be halfway  done already. Any other smart-ass  questions you need answered?"


 




1. What is a joist drill? (I want one)
2. That kind of sh#T is what makes a guy appreciate the smaller stores. 
I would have spoken to the manager about that:furious:


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

hey Gen, i see in post #51 that you like Black & Decker a little more than Dewalt, A. OH wait they are the same. :confused1:
nice set up though. :thumbup: and you look alot younger than i thought. D.

"ROCK YOUR WORLD"


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Hit the links posted here.
> 
> Read the stories.
> 
> +, "I told you so."


I read them, and I call BS.

Did the pills you bought online make your dick grow 4 inches in 2 weeks?...Just because you read it online doesn't make it true. If this is common knowledge why didn't anyone take a picture? 

You are excellent at posting pictures of all different things, why not post a picture of the so called "home depot" version and the real version of a tool? My 20 dollars is burning a whole in my pocket take it out already!


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Every manufacturer out there makes tools at different price points to suit the market. DeWalt probably has 8 different 1/2 inch drills, 6 different 4-1/2 inch grinders, etc. Home Depot, Lowes, Ace and your local professional tool shop chooses which model they will carry based on their customer base. They place an order with DeWalt, using the model number of the one they want, and that is what they get. HD and Lowes might choose less expensive alternatives, as their PRIMARY customer base is homeowners. Your local professional tool monger might lean toward the higher end of the spectrum, as their customers abuse their tools all day long, and rely on them to stay in business. 

HD and Lowes might sell some tools from the higher end of the spectrum, just as your local contractor supply might have a few tools from the lower end of the spectrum. It's whatever product mix they feel best suits their clientel. 

If model numbers match, then the products are identical. No difference, whatsoever. You will never find documented proof; only hearsay. Former disgruntled employees, competitors or conspiracy theorists are NOT sources of "proof." 

I like buying from my local tool supplier because I get a better selection, as well as much better service. It costs more, but I get more. 

I like buying Festool products, because of the same reasons. (Yes, I have been drinking the green coolaid!) Even if a Festool product costs $400 vs. $200 for another similar product, I think I make that up plenty in the efficiency of their system and the reliability of their product. Paying 2x the price for something that is only 20% better might seem ridiculous to some, but if a tool breaks down or slows me down, there is a cost to that as well. Plus, I don't expect a tool made in Germany to have the same cost as one produced in China or Taiwan. You get better quality from a US or European tool, because the materials cost more, are of better quality, and the labor force is better educated and trained. 

Everyone complains about how every tool is now made in these far east locations, but when it comes time to invest in tools, that is right where they head. I'm guilty of that as well, in some instances. 

Sorry for the long rant. This thread has started to take on all kinds of subjects.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

No company in their right mind would make two product lines with the same model number. That's just asking for a screw up when someone gets confused and sends the wrong products to the buyer. They might make two different models that use the same case and look identical but have different internals, but they will have two separate model numbers so that the manufacturer and the buyer can tell them apart. If you compare say a Dewalt DW-273 (corded 1/2" impact wrench) at a local store and a DW-273 at HD, they will be the same tool. On the other hand, if you compare a Dewalt corded 1/2" impact wrench at a local store, and Dewalt corded 1/2" impact wrench at HD, they might actually be different models.

The only power tools I have bought at HD are a Bosch PS-40 impact and a Rigid Bucket Head shop vac. The impact was bought on clearance for half price. I can find no problems with either.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Diamond D. said:


> hey Gen, i see in post #51 that you like Black & Decker a little more than Dewalt, A. OH wait they are the same. :confused1:
> nice set up though. :thumbup: and you look alot younger than i thought. D.
> 
> "ROCK YOUR WORLD"



:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

No company in their right mind would make two product lines with the same model number. That's just asking for a screw up when someone gets confused and sends the wrong products to the buyer. They might make two different models that use the same case and look identical but have different internals, but they will have two separate model numbers so that the manufacturer and the buyer can tell them apart. If you compare say a Dewalt DW-273 (corded 1/2" impact wrench) at a local store and a DW-273 at HD, they will be the same tool. On the other hand, if you compare a Dewalt corded 1/2" impact wrench at a local store, and Dewalt corded 1/2" impact wrench at HD, they might actually be different models.

The only power tools I have bought at HD are a Bosch PS-40 impact and a Rigid Bucket Head shop vac. The impact was bought on clearance for half price. I can find no problems with either.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

hughjazz said:


> 1. What is a joist drill? (I want one)
> 2. That kind of sh#T is what makes a guy appreciate the smaller stores.
> I would have spoken to the manager about that:furious:


 1. The attached pic is a joist drill. It fits easily between 12" centers, especially with the top handle removed. 300/1200 RPMs. It has a clutch in low speed so that it won't snap your arm off and flog you with it, although it takes quite a bit to engage the feature. I've never had it clutch out in high speed, I'd guess if you were prepared you could stall the motor out in high. If not, it will surely break facial bones when it hits you.:laughing:

2. I'm pretty sure every employee in the store was aware of what took place. The cashier heard him say it, all of them heard my response.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

loneframer said:


> 1. The attached pic is a joist drill. It fits easily between 12" centers, especially with the top handle removed. 300/1200 RPMs. It has a clutch in low speed so that it won't snap your arm off and flog you with it, although it takes quite a bit to engage the feature. I've never had it clutch out in high speed, I'd guess if you were prepared you could stall the motor out in high. If not, it will surely break facial bones when it hits you.:laughing:
> 
> 2. I'm pretty sure every employee in the store was aware of what took place. The cashier heard him say it, all of them heard my response.:thumbsup:


 
Gonna have to get my self one of these in the next few weeks. 

I have been there and done that with idiot shop employee's also. I jumped over the counter and chased one guy around the warehouse once. Some people can be arsehole sometimes. I aint had this issue in lowes or HD yet but some of them have come close.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

loneframer said:


> If not, it will surely break facial bones when it hits you.:laughing:


No joke, I've got the x-rays around here somewhere....
In my case it was a Makita in low gear, and the clutch didn't disengage when the bit hit a screw hidden in the wood. 300 RPM can sure give you a good smack when it's got 15lbs and a 2' lever arm connected to it...
The handle of the drill was actually snapped off. The drill was actually damaged worse than my head


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

LOL never heard of them referd to as joist drill. 
One time when I was working for my Dad's biz we left one on the job over the weekend. When we got back that monday the HO greated us and has a cast on his arm. So he proceeds to tell us how he barrowed our dewalt drill like above. Aperently he had a B&D 3/8'' drill that he was trying drill into a 2x4 joist in his garage with a 2" hole saw. Burned it up in seconds he said. So he barrowed our DW to finish the hole. Said it was going great until it bound up. Some how he doesn't remember but woke up on the ground with a bloody face and a broken arm. Ladder on one side and the DW drill on the other. The odd part is he was installing a drop down attic ladder. Why he would need a 2" hole saw I have no idea.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> *LOL never heard of them referd to as joist drill. *
> One time when I was working for my Dad's biz we left one on the job over the weekend. When we got back that monday the HO greated us and has a cast on his arm. So he proceeds to tell us how he barrowed our dewalt drill like above. Aperently he had a B&D 3/8'' drill that he was trying drill into a 2x4 joist in his garage with a 2" hole saw. Burned it up in seconds he said. So he barrowed our DW to finish the hole. Said it was going great until it bound up. Some how he doesn't remember but woke up on the ground with a bloody face and a broken arm. Ladder on one side and the DW drill on the other. The odd part is he was installing a drop down attic ladder. Why he would need a 2" hole saw I have no idea.


 Tecnically, it's called a 1/2" stud and joist drill. DW124


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Tecnically, it's called a 1/2" stud and joist drill. DW124


Or right angle drill. This is the one I have:


http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-3107-6-2-Inch-Right-D-Handle/dp/B0000223HJ


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Or right angle drill. This is the one I have:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-3107-6-2-Inch-Right-D-Handle/dp/B0000223HJ


*DEWALT 1/2" 300/1,200 RPM 11.5 AMP Stud & Joist Drill*

Model No. DW124 List:$590.81*CPO Price:*$349.99 You Save:$240.82 (41%)
*Availability:* Call 866-577-1906 or contact us for availability. 
*Shipping:*This item qualifies for *FREE Standard Shipping!*Product Rating

0 stars
(0 Ratings)

Write a Review




 


**
**
**

*Enlarge image*

Details
Specifications
Warranty
Applications
Reviews
*Features: DEWALT 1/2" 11.5 AMP Stud & Joist Drill*


100% ball-bearing construction provides durability and longer tool life
Mechanical slip clutch in low gear to prevent bit lockup and to provide control of reactionary torque
Adjustable front handle and 2-position side handle provide maximum leverage and control
Mechanically controlled two-speed to match RPM and torque to application requirement
Triple gear reduction provides increased torque and reduced gear stress
21" overall length provides greater control and leverage
*The DEWALT DW124 Includes:*


1/2" 300/1,200 RPM 11.5 AMP Stud & Joist Drill - DW124
2-Position Side Handle
Bail Handle
Chuck Key w/ Holder


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Tecnically, it's called a 1/2" stud and joist drill. DW124





angus242 said:


> Or right angle drill. This is the one I have:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-3107-6-2-Inch-Right-D-Handle/dp/B0000223HJ


 Must be a regional thing. Never heard that term. Like Angus it has allways been a right angle drill.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> Must be a regional thing. Never heard that term. Like Angus it has allways been a right angle drill.


 
Same here, Must be a joisy thing!


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> It has a clutch in low speed so that it won't snap your arm off and flog you with it,


And you call yourself a framer. That right there's some top-flight poetical-type craftsmanship! :laughing:

I've never heard 'em called a joist drill either. Usually a RA drill; more commonly that  drill.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> LOL never heard of them referd to as joist drill.
> ea.





angus242 said:


> Or right angle drill. This is the one I have:





Cole82 said:


> Must be a regional thing. Never heard that term. Like Angus it has allways been a right angle drill.





Framer53 said:


> Same here, Must be a joisy thing!





Tinstaafl said:


> I've never heard 'em called a joist drill either. Usually a RA drill; more commonly that  drill.


 You guys obviously only keep one RA drill on the job. If I asked someone to grab the right angle drill, I might get any one of four, from a 12 volt DW cordless, to a close quarter Milwaukee, to the Milwaukee electricians drill like Angus', or the "Big Daddy" DeWalt. When I ask for the joist drill, they know which one I mean.:laughing:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

I've heard the term joist drill, but around here it's right angle drill, or log drill, since you use them to spin the big fostner bits that you use in log construction. To differentiate between different kinds of right angle drills, you have the big angle drill, the cordless angle drill, ect.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

TempestV said:


> I've heard the term joist drill, but around here it's right angle drill, or log drill, since you use them to spin the big fostner bits that you use in log construction. To differentiate between different kinds of right angle drills, you have the big angle drill, the cordless angle drill, ect.


 Yeah, but 99% of the time when I need the drill, I'm actually drilling joists, soooo.......:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Yeah, but 99% of the time when I need the drill, I'm actually drilling joists, soooo.......:thumbsup:




Thought we clarified that the proper term was joices's :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Thought we clarified that the proper term was joices's :thumbup:


 Thanks Warren, now when I need the joist drill, I'll just tell someone to go grab Joyce.:clap:


----------



## Renegade 1 LI (Oct 2, 2008)

TempestV said:


> I've heard the term joist drill, but around here it's right angle drill, or log drill, since you use them to spin the big fostner bits that you use in log construction. To differentiate between different kinds of right angle drills, you have the big angle drill, the cordless angle drill, ect.


Maybe it's just an East coast thing? If someone asked for a rt angle drill I would ask if they wanted the 3/8 or 1/2" corded or cordless. Now if they said they needed to drill out some joist's I would give them the joist drill, or is it Joyce drill?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Renegade 1 LI said:


> Maybe it's just an East coast thing? If someone asked for a rt angle drill I would ask if they wanted the 3/8 or 1/2" corded or cordless. Now if they said they needed to drill out some joist's I would give them the joist drill, or is it Joyce drill?


 All the plumbers call them Hole Hawgs, regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Isn't hole hawg a milwaukee name.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

loneframer said:


> All the plumbers call them Hole Hawgs, regardless of manufacturer.


same here. It's basically the same idea as saying that you have a Makita or Dewalt "Sawzall". It doesn't work so well when you are talking about the really big right angle drills though, because they really are in a different class than the Hole Hawg. I suppose you could go along the same lines and call the bigger ones "Super Hawgs"


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> Isn't hole hawg a milwaukee name.


 Yessir.:thumbsup: Most plumbers call any drill they can fit their augers into a Hole Hawg no matter the brand, same as Sawzall is a Milwaukee trademark, but any recip saw typically is deemed a Sawzall by tradesmen.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Around here its either Hole Hawg or Right angle drill...Every plumber seems to have a milwaukee.

I just go by this

Cordledd right angle drill = Small F**kin Right-Angle Drill

"joist drill" = Big Mother F**king Right-Angle Drill

Medium right angle drill = Not the Big F**ker and not the Small F**ker..you know what I mean


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

"Hole Hawg"? 

That sounds like a greedy h...

Nevermind.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Yessir.:thumbsup: Most plumbers call any drill they can fit their augers into a Hole Hawg no matter the brand, same as Sawzall is a Milwaukee trademark, but any recip saw typically is deemed a Sawzall by tradesmen.:thumbsup:


 
Around here it's a hole hog

And a sawzall is a "ripper"


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

OK i'm not saying anything, but,(post #24) that right angle drill or what was it, a joist drill, is yellow & silver, ( no black ) is that a good one? D.

"ROCK YOUR WORLD"


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

Gen, i forget the/ your thread right now, but you know what i'm sayin' Arnold. orange tools...yellow tools...


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

diamond d. said:


> gen, i forget the/ your thread right now, but you know what i'm sayin' arnold. Orange tools...yellow tools...





.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I bought 2 things in HD the other day. One was an adaptor for my vac. That said made in the USA on the package wrapper. When i opened it all the things inside had made in china stuck on them. The same happened with a celing fan. On the outside it had a massive sticker saying built in USA but when i opened it every part includeing the fan motor had made in china stamped on it! So even when they say made in USA it dont mean crap.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

This wouldn't be such a problem if you yanks could work for 3 egg rolls a day. :laughing:



> Am I wrong in believing basically all of the tools nowdays are made in china?
> 
> 
> Makita/dewalt/milwaukee/porter cable Etc...


No, and if they arn't then the parts that go into them are.



> I bought 2 things in HD the other day. One was an adaptor for my vac. That said made in the USA on the package wrapper. When i opened it all the things inside had made in china stuck on them. The same happened with a celing fan. On the outside it had a massive sticker saying built in USA but when i opened it every part includeing the fan motor had made in china stamped on it! So even when they say made in USA it dont mean crap.


Ok, you can say "made in ___ " if 51% of the value was incurred in that country.

There was a story about this where canned peas (or something like that) said "product of Canada". But infact they were grown and canned overseas and shipped to Canada where they were labled. BUT the labeling cost was more the cans of product so legally they could be called "product of Canada".


----------



## olegeezer (May 4, 2010)

Its kinda funny to read all these post in this forum about if HD does or does not sell inferior tools or products . So i guess that corporate Americhina is honest after all and is not trying to pull the wool over our proverbial eyes. So you really think that volume alone dictates how low of a price that HD can sell their products for hmm. HD just like any other Corp. is out to make a buck . i purchased 4 cordless drill within 6 months of each other 2 from HD and 2 from independent suppliers. the 2 HD broke within a year and the 2 other still work 6 years later. Hmm coincidence? Just like their trash lumber and other products they sell i have very little faith in corp America. I get better tools and products from my local suppliers and lumber yards let alone service overall. Instead of standing in front of the microwave take the the to cook your meals so they taste better . Lazy America lets go to one store and buy all our stuff, Walmart quick carry lumber please! Oh i forgot you can have two conveyors in one factory spitting out the same looking product on the outside. Take 2 apart from different places see if the gears are both made from metal. Maybe one is plastic instead? can be the same part number but!!! Things that make you say Hmm. contracting for 35 years


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

olegeezer said:


> Its kinda funny to read all these post in this forum about if HD does or does not sell inferior tools or products . So i guess that corporate Americhina is honest after all and is not trying to pull the wool over our proverbial eyes. So you really think that volume alone dictates how low of a price that HD can sell their products for hmm. HD just like any other Corp. is out to make a buck . i purchased 4 cordless drill within 6 months of each other 2 from HD and 2 from independent suppliers. the 2 HD broke within a year and the 2 other still work 6 years later. Hmm coincidence? Just like their trash lumber and other products they sell i have very little faith in corp America. I get better tools and products from my local suppliers and lumber yards let alone service overall. Instead of standing in front of the microwave take the the to cook your meals so they taste better . *Lazy America* lets go to one store and buy all our stuff, Walmart quick carry lumber please! Oh i forgot you can have two conveyors in one factory spitting out the same looking product on the outside. Take 2 apart from different places see if the gears are both made from metal. Maybe one is plastic instead? can be the same part number but!!! Things that make you say Hmm. contracting for 35 years


Speak for yourself.


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

Home depot is evil. I couldn't even begin to describe how they've cheapened our trades. No self respecting contractor should even consider shopping at that place.

I have no idea whether their tools hold up or not - I buy Metabo and Milwaukee tools exclusively. Every power tool I've ever bought is still with me.

Full disclosure I do have a Bosch SDS Plus Bulldog that I bought secondhand from a workmate leaving town, and I have been extremely satisfied with it. But that didn't spawn from the big orange either.

Keith


----------



## olegeezer (May 4, 2010)

Heh I thought I was did'nt see your name next to mine.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Take 2 apart from different places see if the gears are both made from metal. Maybe one is plastic instead? can be the same part number but!!! Things that make you say Hmm. contracting for 35 years


So you took apart your Home Depot drills and they were plastic and the others were metal? 



> I buy Metabo and Milwaukee tools exclusively


Yeah since they have no relation what-so-ever to those orange tools eh? :shutup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol people still think these tools from HD are inferior :blink: I still ain't ever seen one picture or video Prof of this being true in all the years i have heard it. It's one of them things myth busters should get on. I put money on it that the myth will be busted. 

Now don't get me wrong. HD do sell the cheaper models of tools that company's sell. Some people just never have the sense to research what they buy and end up buying something thats not what they think it is. 

But they don't have a brand X tool with model number Y that has different parts to anyone else that sell that exact same setup.


----------



## fixitbraintree (Feb 23, 2010)

here is another thing DO NOT EVER purchase any machine that has a Honda
engine with a black plastic fuel tank. The engine has a plastic timing gear 
that will not stand up


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

UALocal1Plumber said:


> Home depot is evil. I couldn't even begin to describe how they've cheapened our trades. No self respecting contractor should even consider shopping at that place.
> 
> I have no idea whether their tools hold up or not - I buy Metabo and Milwaukee tools exclusively. Every power tool I've ever bought is still with me.
> Keith


The Milwaukee tools of today aren't the same as they were in the past. They were bought out by Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. in 2005 and seems to have shipped just about everything over to China. They also own AEG, Ryobi, Stiletto, Homelite, Hoover, Dirt Devil, and VAX.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Ok, you can say "made in ___ " if 51% of the value was incurred in that country.


That's not true. The FTC guidelines can be very confusing but the general rule for a "Made in USA" label is that "all or virtually all" of the product must be from the USA. The standard way manufacturers side step the rule is by saying something like "Assembled in the USA with foreign and domestic materials." If you find something that is incorrectly marked, you should report it to the FTC.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

BCConstruction said:


> Lol people still think these tools from HD are inferior :blink: I still ain't ever seen one picture or video Prof of this being true in all the years i have heard it. It's one of them things myth busters should get on. I put money on it that the myth will be busted.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong. HD do sell the cheaper models of tools that company's sell. Some people just never have the sense to research what they buy and end up buying something thats not what they think it is.
> 
> But they don't have a brand X tool with model number Y that has different parts to anyone else that sell that exact same setup.


Model #s are a beautiful thing.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Mellison said:


> Model #s are a beautiful thing.


Do you have any?

Models' numbers, that is... :whistling


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (Jun 19, 2009)

J.C. said:


> The Milwaukee tools of today aren't the same as they were in the past. They were bought out by Techtronic Industries Co. Ltd. in 2005 and seems to have shipped just about everything over to China. They also own AEG, Ryobi, Stiletto, Homelite, Hoover, Dirt Devil, and VAX.



I noticed that the quality of the Milwaukee has changed over the past couple of years. They've shifted to a heavy emphasis on cordless tools, and sacrificed some of the heavy duty quality on some formerly staple pieces of equipment. This is why I've found myself gravitating towards Metabo tools. They're 30% or so more expensive than the Milwaukee, but I've found each piece to be of exceptional quality. The durability of the Metabo is great too - I have one 4 1/2" grinder that I've been using nonstop for about 3 years, cutting rod and cast iron pipe on a daily basis, and it hasn't slowed down a bit. Used to go through the $75 bosch grinders every 3 months or so.

I didn't know that Techtronic bought Milwaukee though. That's a shame.

Keith


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Do you have any?
> 
> Models' numbers, that is... :whistling


 
Very Nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That's not true. The FTC guidelines can be very confusing but the general rule for a "Made in USA" label is that "all or virtually all" of the product must be from the USA. The standard way manufacturers side step the rule is by saying something like "Assembled in the USA with foreign and domestic materials." If you find something that is incorrectly marked, you should report it to the FTC.


Could be, I understood otherwise, either way I was referring to Canada.


----------

